# North and South, BBC, Martin Phipps



## tegels

Oh for goodness sake, why hasn't the Beeb put the lovely score to _North and South _onto CD or MP3?  The series is currently being repeated on BBC4, and once I again I checked to see if they've issued a CD of the music, but no.


----------



## Bach

It's a lovely series actually - and an excellent novel by Mrs Gaskell.


----------



## Padawan

Hmm, I have the DVD. Maybe I'll watch it this weekend. Richard Armtiage is hot! Seriously, I will pay attention to the score since I haven't seen it in a long time.


----------



## Grosse Fugue

Good movie, highlighting north/south differences that still exists in England.


----------

